# Massbuilderparma !!!



## doggs1979 (Mar 15, 2016)

MB is the shit just to let everyone know . I have been using them alot and thier communication is great and thier gear is off the chain !! It will differently be MB for life . Thanks !!


----------



## 187Infidel (May 29, 2016)

That sounds like another satisfied customer...


----------

